# Alpine F1 Status DAI-C990 D/A Converter



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Finally getting around to selling this. It's brand new and has sat in my closet b/c I decided to go a different direction with my install.

Alpine F1 Status DAI-C990 D/A Converter NEW, Pioneer P9 - eBay (item 280618238632 end time Jan-25-11 16:27:05 PST)


----------

